# 1966 Batman finished!



## StyreneDude (Nov 16, 2012)

To the Batmobile!


----------



## Highlander242 (Nov 26, 2014)

Looks very nice! What did you use for the rope?

Joe


----------



## Thunderbird (Mar 4, 2009)

Wow!! The realistic skin tones and your color choices are just TOP NOTCH!!


----------



## wjplenge (Apr 14, 2011)

Hazarding a guess, the rope looks to be mini-blind cord?


----------



## Mark Dorais (May 25, 2006)

Amazing Job.........☆☆☆☆☆


----------



## StyreneDude (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments guys...the rope is just some nylon cord I picked up in the sewing dept. at Wal-Mart.


----------



## Highlander242 (Nov 26, 2014)

StyreneDude said:


> Thanks for the compliments guys...the rope is just some nylon cord I picked up in the sewing dept. at Wal-Mart.


Thanks looks very nice.

Joe


----------



## StyreneDude (Nov 16, 2012)

Highlander242 said:


> Thanks looks very nice.
> 
> Joe


Thanks! So does yours! Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Wow! The resemblance to Adam West is spot on! Great job on the colors and shading.


----------



## StyreneDude (Nov 16, 2012)

Trekkriffic said:


> Wow! The resemblance to Adam West is spot on! Great job on the colors and shading.


Thank you very much!


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Wow, right off the TV screen on to my computer screen!

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Carl-


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nicely done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

fantastic!


----------



## cwalker3 (Jan 29, 2014)

Excellent! Can you tell us what colors you used?


----------



## DarthSideous (Mar 26, 2008)

Another fantastic looking batman!


----------

